

An Early Computer Was Based on a Urinal Flush Mechanism - rl3
http://nautil.us/blog/this-early-computer-was-based-on-a-urinal-flush-mechanism

======
masswerk
Notably this wasn't the first water computer. Compare

1) Water Integrator, Vladimir Lukyanov, Soviet Union 1936

2) The MONIAC (Monetary National Income Analogue Computer) or Phillips
Hydraulic Computer (also known as the Phillips Machine), William Phillips, GB
1949

[1]
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nkj.ru%2Farchive%2Farticles%2F7033%2F)

[2]
[http://www.theguardian.com/business/2008/may/08/bankofenglan...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/2008/may/08/bankofenglandgovernor.economics)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_-
uGHWz_k0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_-uGHWz_k0) (Video, 2009)

~~~
agumonkey
MONIAC, according to Wikipedia, comes from Money and ENIAC. But I can't stop
smiling seeing Urine and *moniac in the same thread.

Destiny.

------
ENTP
Is this where the notion of "overflow" comes from?

~~~
agumonkey
Only if it's a full bladder.

